# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  SWILD ( Swish Pattern Induced Lucid Dreaming )

## Hussain

*Greetings. For the past few days i had been googling for different ways and methods for inducing lucid dreams. While i was at it, i came across a few articles about NLP and how it is used to modify behavior. Also i stumbled upon two subliminal videos created by Pete Casale (world of lucid dreaming website) in which NLP patterns (Swish, Anchoring and framing) are used to induce lucid dream. Although i had known NLP for some time now, i never knew that nlp techniques could be used to induce lucid dream. After watching the videos, i thought of making a new (perhaps) technique using the nlp patterns from the video, to be included in the DV tutorials. And i came up with SPILD (Swish Pattern Induced Lucid Dream). For those who know nlp, the swish pattern (nlp technique) is a simple and well known yet very powerful submodality technique for taking minor problem behaviours or states and replacing them with more useful behaviours or states. Basically it is used to change habits and/or install automatic responses. Below i outline the way for inducing lucid dream using the Swish pattern.

SPILD ( Swish Pattern Induced Lucid Dream )

Swish patterns are usually done in a visual representation system (i.e using mental images or pictures) although they can be performed in any representational system. If are a primarily visual person, you can choose to do a visual swish. For this you need two pictures:-

1.  The first picture represents the present state and must be associated i.e. the picture must be as it would appear seen through your own     eyes - this is VERY important. 
 In the associated picture see yourself being cozy in bed and dosing off into
 dreamland. Here, create the feeling of total physical and mental relaxation and 
 see yourself having the non lucid dreams.


2. The second picture represents the desired state and must be dissociated i.e. 
    See yourself in the picture, as if you are another person seeing yourself from a 
    different angle. 
 In the dissociated picture see your self in a dream becoming self aware, doing
 some reality tests and finally becoming lucid.


As the swish pattern is a fast technique it is useful to take a few moments to make the two pictures as real as possible by tweaking the submodalities of each until they were just right. This way you can access the pictures quickly and easily when you come to do the swish. 


Once you have the two pictures ready it is time to swish using the following steps:-

1. Access the first picture - the associated picture of the present state.

2. Imagine that the picture is on a rubber sheet. Suddenly the rubber sheet is
    grabbed from behind and the picture is crumpled down to a tiny dot. Then the
    rubber sheet is pulled rapidly backwards so that the picture is 
    drawn off into the distance with it.

 3. Imagine the tension in the rubber as it is pulled rapidly backwards, further and
    further, until S-W-I-S-H the rubber snaps back into place and is now showing the
    second picture - the dissociated, desired state.

 4. Clear the screen, empty your mind of the swish pattern you just did and think of  anything. Again, this step is of importance.

 5. Run the process again from step one to step 4, repeating the process seven times. It's important that you do this process as quickly as    you can - you should need only a very few seconds to do each repetition. 
Once you've done the swish seven times you should find that if you can think of the old picture it is immediately and automatically replaced by the new picture - the swish has become an automated process inbuilt in your neurology. If the swish doesn't become automatic after the first seven repetitions, do another seven repetitions and test again. Swish patterns usually become fully automated after 3, 7 or 21 repetitions. 

The idea is to associate the act of being asleep and dreaming (non-lucid dreams) with being critically aware, so that next time you fall asleep and dream, you will have awareness show up in your dreams.



 
*

----------


## Matte87

Interesting idea. It's basicly a MILD then with visualizations, only you replace the image instead of just seeing yourself becoming lucid?

----------


## Indeed

> Interesting idea. It's basicly a MILD then with visualizations, only you replace the image instead of just seeing yourself becoming lucid?



Yeah, that's kinda weird.

----------


## Hussain

*





 Originally Posted by Matte87


 It's basicly a MILD then with visualizations



Yes. Its similar to MILD but instead of affirmations you are using just images.*

----------


## Matte87

S-MILD! Have you tested the technique yourself and confirmed it is indeed working? Is it most effective during WBTB, before bed or just as much as possible during meditation?

----------


## Hussain

*





 Originally Posted by Matte87


 Is it most effective during WBTB, before bed or just as much as possible during meditation?



Its not necessary that you do SWILD during WBTB, though it would help. The thing about this technique is that you can do it anytime. Since swish patterns are used to modify behaviour/ anchor a certain response to a given stimuli; when your using SWILD, you are in fact programming your mind to become lucid  when you go to sleep and have normal dreams.*

----------


## vmenge

Sorry to go a bit off-topic, but is there a way to associate swish patterns with waking up and not moving?

Going to try your idea tonight BTW, I'll share my results tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## Hussain

*





 Originally Posted by vmenge


Sorry to go a bit off-topic, but is there a way to associate swish patterns with waking up and not moving?



Swish pattern is a sort of a conditioned response generator for a given stimuli/behavior . So i think you could associate waking up (behavior/ stimuli) with not moving (behavior/response ). Just create the right images for the swish you are going to use.*

----------

